# Is my Kaja going to be blanket back?



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello!


First, I need to confess, that I found out about this forum because of my expecation, that Kaja will be a classic black saddle coat collor. Everyone told me, she will became more white, legs will not be black as they are. I expected to see a classic GSD. But she is almost 7 months and legs are still dark. 

I believe I have a classic blanket back GSD, but others still tell me that I need to wait. She is more white than she was but still, I don't expect any more difference. 

What do you think?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I believe that instead of black and white you are really meaning a black and tan. And yes, when young, pups have more black on them and as they age the black recedes into more tan.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

She definitely looks like she is going to be a blanket back to me. She will probably lighten up some though.
As far as the "classic" look, blanket back is just as classic as saddle back.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, don't get me wrong  I meant classic as when people see dark GSD sometimes and say if this really is GSD, cause all they now is the one from Rex series.  Maybe that just a stereotype in Slovenia, don't know.

As for me, I will love her as dark or tan she gets. She's my companion, no mater the size or color. <3


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

She is getting more and more tan. She had totally black hind legs... In 14 day she lost a lot of hair, I must vacuum every day, she is becoming brighter on first legs too. 

She surprised me. I was totally determined, that she's gonna be blanket back, now I am not so sure anymore


----------

